# These cozy cacoons are perfect for winter hibernation



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

*These cozy cacoons are perfect for winter hibernation*
https://roadtrippers.com/blog/these-cozy-cacoons-are-perfect-for-winter-hibernation








Anna Hider
14 November, 2014
Well I just found the new number one item on my Christmas list: the Cacoon, a cozy tent/hammock hybrid that was inspired by the unique hanging nest of the Weaver bird. You can take it anywhere, from the beach to your front porch (so much cooler than an average swing). The two larger sizes can fit two snuggly grown-ups or several kids, plus assorted blankets and pillows for coziness purposes. 






Facebook/Cacoon
It's like a tent, a treehouse and a hammock morphed into the perfect little hideaway, and the pictures are incredibly seductive. Seriously, if I could get in one of these, I could easily pretend I'm in the deserts of Morocco or on the beach in Malaysia. They've been hung from yachts, in spas, in kids' rooms, from trees on snowy mountains... you get the idea.





Facebook/Cacoon




Facebook/Cacoon




Facebook/Cacoon
The material and construction of the Cacoons make them ideal for for camping (or "glamping", if you will). It's easy to assemble and can be hung basically anywhere with the cable and carabiner system, so it's perfect to take anywhere from Crawford Notch State Park to Humboldt Redwoods State Park! Imagine slowly being rocked to sleep by a gentle breeze instead of tossing and turning on the hard ground all night... sounds like the perfect hangout!





Facebook/Cacoon




Facebook/Cacoon




Facebook/Cacoon


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2014)

Now this looks a bit more reasonable for a traveler... though I did not see a price.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

i didn't see the price on these either, but i can't imagine them being more than $400-$500.


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2014)

I like the shape... I'd get me a small solar panel... and thread LED lights throughout the setup. 
That way when I was camping high in the PNW... people would take photos and post them on MUFON. 
Out of this world.
UFO
::


----------



## Ferryn (Nov 15, 2014)

These look really neat, but probably unpractical. I'm sure they'll be pricey, and I can't imagine they pack down very well because of that frame system. Not to mention that fall and winter camping in a suspension bed requires an underquilt to stay remotely warm, and I'm not sure they'd make a similar insulator for these models. I think the Hennessy sleeping system is already doing a great job at the tent/hammock hybrid.

I use the Skeeter Beeter Pro hammock from Grand Truck, an ultralight hammock with an attached bugnet that keeps out all the critters. Combined with a cheap rainfly, it makes an efficient, light, and affordable suspension bed.

That being said, having one of these for a house sounds rad.


----------

